# best online fish store



## WH2O

I have been looking for amano algae eating shrimp in my LFS and never found any, is there any good places to order online?


----------



## dfbiggs

I have been looking too. It seems a lot of shrimp sellers don't maintain their websites well or they are out of biz. I did find them on Ebay with planted aquariums central...seem too expensive to me though. right now one ad is selling 3 amanos for $14.00 + $15.00 S&H..coming from AZ. Through research I have learned that AZ is quite popular with buying inverts.

You should keep checking with ebay and aquabid.com..you never know what you are going to find.

Hope this helps!

danielle


----------



## onefish2fish

ask your fish store if they will order them for you.


----------



## dfbiggs

Yeah that's a good start too @ 2fish...I don't rely on my LFS too much they all seem to run the same way..none of them ever seem to know what they will be getting in or can get in..it's a bidding business ( I have been on a waiting list with all of them for amazon puffers..maybe shrimp are easier to get a hold of.)


----------



## redchigh

Try LiveAquaria if you want a large number... You can get 15 for $66 shipped, about $4.50 each including shipping.

Also, you might have luck using the scientific name... Ask your pet store if they use 'sunpet' as their distributer, and if they do, go to www.sunpet.com and search it.

If you're looking (for example) for a dwarf spotted puffer, you won't find it. Look for CARINOTETRAODON TRAVANCORICUS (it's scientific name) and you'll find "Golden BB Puffer". Different common name, but the same fish.

Amano shrimp is trickier, but look for "Caridina Japonica" or "Caridina multidentata" which are both "Amano Shrimp" or "Alagae Eating Shrimp" depending on who you ask. Again, they're all the same species of shrimp.


----------

